# Music award nomination :D



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I found out yesterday that my band was nominated for Most Popular Rock Band for the London Music Awards  I won a similar award in 2004 so this is really exciting! http://www.myspace.com/pilgrimtheband is my band's myspace - I'd love for you give'r a listen then vote for us! http://www.scenemagazine.com/awards/vote.html

Or you could just not listen and vote for us  

Thanks very much for readin!

Cheers


----------



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

Why are there dashes where the number of views and replies should be in the forums section ?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tawm! said:


> Why are there dashes where the number of views and replies should be in the forums section ?


Because your thread has been moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Tawm! (Jan 11, 2008)

lol nevermind...


----------

